# Any events in CO



## caraudiopimps

I'd love to swing by an SQ event, but haven't seen anything out here (did a search, not sure if Tapatalk is working..), 

I'd settle for an SPL event too. Honestly, no way I could compete right now, I'm just looking for some inspiration for my current build, and I know an event would be a big help! 

Thanks a bunch for reading!


----------



## rob feature

I've sort of been looking too, but haven't found anything. I was talking to a guy at Quality Auto Sound on West Colfax the other day & the topic came up. He said they're pretty rare by themselves, but tend to play a part in a fair number of general car shows.


----------



## gijoe

There really isn't a very strong car audio culture here. For a big city, there is surprisingly few events, or even decent shops.


----------



## caraudiopimps

gijoe said:


> There really isn't a very strong car audio culture here. For a big city, there is surprisingly few events, or even decent shops.


PDA road gear is pretty phenomenal!


----------



## caraudiopimps

rob feature said:


> I've sort of been looking too, but haven't found anything. I was talking to a guy at Quality Auto Sound on West Colfax the other day & the topic came up. He said they're pretty rare by themselves, but tend to play a part in a fair number of general car shows.


Huh, well if you ever hear of anything PLEASE PM me! How'd you like quality autosound? They have some iffy reviews online, but so does everyone..


----------



## gijoe

caraudiopimps said:


> Huh, well if you ever hear of anything PLEASE PM me! How'd you like quality autosound? They have some iffy reviews online, but so does everyone..


I know you were asking Rob, but I wouldn't touch quality autosound with a 10' pole. They are your typical $1 install shop, and although they may carry some decent stuff from time to time, I would not let them do any of the installation work. Elite Auto Salon in Colorado Springs is about the only shop that has a consistently good reputation. Some of the Car Toys aren't bad, but these vary drastically by neighborhood.


----------



## rob feature

caraudiopimps said:


> Huh, well if you ever hear of anything PLEASE PM me! How'd you like quality autosound? They have some iffy reviews online, but so does everyone..


Will do. I made a post here a while back about a get-together, but it never really went anywhere. 

As far as the store at Quality Autosound I wasn't impressed. But there was a guy working the front that I wound up talking to for an hour or so who seemed to know his gear pretty well & got into a discussion about shows among other things. Their showroom is pretty big, but there's nothing in it and everything just looks sort of worn out. I'd feel safe enough saying most of that stuff actually is worn out - especially their JL display - not sure I've ever heard anything that sounded that hideous. Fits right in on West Colfax :laugh:.


----------



## gijoe

rob feature said:


> Will do. I made a post here a while back about a get-together, but it never really went anywhere.
> 
> As far as the store at Quality Autosound I wasn't impressed. But there was a guy working the front that I wound up talking to for an hour or so who seemed to know his gear pretty well & got into a discussion about shows among other things. Their showroom is pretty big, but there's nothing in it and everything just looks sort of worn out. I'd feel safe enough saying most of that stuff actually is worn out - especially their JL display - not sure I've ever heard anything that sounded that hideous. Fits right in on West Colfax :laugh:.


Better than East Colfax :laugh:


----------



## rob feature

Heh, good point


----------



## leepersc

Guys, the majority of sanctioned events occur in Colo Springs. Also a few in the Denver area. Actually, it seems there are frequent events in the springs. I'm in Ft. Collins so I don't go to any of them though. I did a facebook search for "Colorado Car Audio" or any variation of audio words to find all of the Colorado groups. Thats how I hear about all of the events. Seems to be a TON of SPL guys down there especially. The shows and the get togethers are out there just hard to hear about them it seems unless you are in the know already.


----------



## caraudiopimps

gijoe said:


> I know you were asking Rob, but I wouldn't touch quality autosound with a 10' pole. They are your typical $1 install shop, and although they may carry some decent stuff from time to time, I would not let them do any of the installation work. Elite Auto Salon in Colorado Springs is about the only shop that has a consistently good reputation. Some of the Car Toys aren't bad, but these vary drastically by neighborhood.


I've heard good things about PDA road gear in Littleton too. But yeah, the general rep of Q autosound is less than stellar...

There's a couple car toys I would trust, a couple best buys even, that depends on the specific installer though, and I only say this because I know a few who work for both companies who are great, and a couple who are not. Unfortunately it's hard to tell based on reviews, since the clientele here is pretty nuts sometimes, and good experiences generally get less (or no) reviews.


----------



## caraudiopimps

rob feature said:


> Will do. I made a post here a while back about a get-together, but it never really went anywhere.
> 
> As far as the store at Quality Autosound I wasn't impressed. But there was a guy working the front that I wound up talking to for an hour or so who seemed to know his gear pretty well & got into a discussion about shows among other things. Their showroom is pretty big, but there's nothing in it and everything just looks sort of worn out. I'd feel safe enough saying most of that stuff actually is worn out - especially their JL display - not sure I've ever heard anything that sounded that hideous. Fits right in on West Colfax :laugh:.


Haha no doubt. I can typically find one guy at most shops who is pretty decent, if I can't, they'll be out of business tomorrow. Unfortunately a lot of shops just don't have standards, or pressure installers to do too much volume creating really lazy work.


----------



## caraudiopimps

leepersc said:


> Guys, the majority of sanctioned events occur in Colo Springs. Also a few in the Denver area. Actually, it seems there are frequent events in the springs. I'm in Ft. Collins so I don't go to any of them though. I did a facebook search for "Colorado Car Audio" or any variation of audio words to find all of the Colorado groups. Thats how I hear about all of the events. Seems to be a TON of SPL guys down there especially. The shows and the get togethers are out there just hard to hear about them it seems unless you are in the know already.


Good to know! Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to venture down soon!


leepersc said:


> Guys, the majority of sanctioned events occur in Colo Springs. Also a few in the Denver area. Actually, it seems there are frequent events in the springs. I'm in Ft. Collins so I don't go to any of them though. I did a facebook search for "Colorado Car Audio" or any variation of audio words to find all of the Colorado groups. Thats how I hear about all of the events. Seems to be a TON of SPL guys down there especially. The shows and the get togethers are out there just hard to hear about them it seems unless you are in the know already.


----------



## rob feature

gijoe said:


> I know you were asking Rob, but I wouldn't touch quality autosound with a 10' pole. They are your typical $1 install shop, and although they may carry some decent stuff from time to time, I would not let them do any of the installation work. Elite Auto Salon in Colorado Springs is about the only shop that has a consistently good reputation. Some of the Car Toys aren't bad, but these vary drastically by neighborhood.


Heh, I wound up in another one today. I can't pass a car stereo shop that I've never been in before if I have the time. I forget the street, but the neighborhood wasn't any better. The stores are remarkably similar...wide open spaces with a few things on the walls and some product islands made of product boxes. This store was better stocked and cleaner, but still sorta ghetto. I thought I might get lucky & find a grille for my sub. They offered to make me a single MDF ring for $40 before Uncle Sam 

I've been in a few of the Car Toys - usually go to Boulder. It's okay. They're usually busy, but seem to always have hands on deck...quite a few for a car audio store. If I need some wire or something it's my best local choice. Folks are friendly enough, but generally clueless. They tend to keep things in stock - which is nice.


----------



## caraudiopimps

rob feature said:


> Heh, I wound up in another one today. I can't pass a car stereo shop that I've never been in before if I have the time. I forget the street, but the neighborhood wasn't any better. The stores are remarkably similar...wide open spaces with a few things on the walls and some product islands made of product boxes. This store was better stocked and cleaner, but still sorta ghetto. I thought I might get lucky & find a grille for my sub. They offered to make me a single MDF ring for $40 before Uncle Sam
> 
> I've been in a few of the Car Toys - usually go to Boulder. It's okay. They're usually busy, but seem to always have hands on deck...quite a few for a car audio store. If I need some wire or something it's my best local choice. Folks are friendly enough, but generally clueless. They tend to keep things in stock - which is nice.


Nick at boulder is the only tech I'd trust there. I know him well, and he's a genuinely good installer. Another installer friend recently applied (within three mo) and they've gone through pretty major staff changes recently, he said in the garage, Nick is the only dude who's not totally green. The old service manager moved on, and the new one was demoted from a higher up position at a different store for some sketchy practices. So tread lightly there in the future, talk to Nick G.


----------



## caraudiopimps

caraudiopimps said:


> Nick at boulder is the only tech I'd trust there. I know him well, and he's a genuinely good installer. Another installer friend recently applied (within three mo) and they've gone through pretty major staff changes recently, he said in the garage, Nick is the only dude who's not totally green. The old service manager moved on, and the new one was demoted from a higher up position at a different store for some sketchy practices. So tread lightly there in the future, talk to Nick G.


My other friend turned the offer down since he didn't wanna babysit fresh techs btw. Which no one can blame him for.


----------



## rob feature

caraudiopimps said:


> Nick at boulder is the only tech I'd trust there. I know him well, and he's a genuinely good installer. Another installer friend recently applied (within three mo) and they've gone through pretty major staff changes recently, he said in the garage, Nick is the only dude who's not totally green. The old service manager moved on, and the new one was demoted from a higher up position at a different store for some sketchy practices. So tread lightly there in the future, talk to Nick G.


That's the one thing I don't ask a shop to do for me - work on my stuff. I just go for wire or little doo dads I might need generally - and the candy store atmosphere . I spent most of my youth and early twenties hanging out in buddies' shops, and I don't see that scene around anymore, but back then most shops were independently owned. Seems like more franchises around anymore. 

I haven't met any installers over there, but I'll keep Nick in mind on my next trip. They're pretty good at separating back from front of house over there. The install bays are always full when I go by. And every time I've been in, there's been an installer wanted sign hanging around. 

I forgot to mention the last time I posted that I ran into a guy who showed me some pictures on his phone of what he said was close to 1000 cars that showed up recently for a 'show'. He said these things aren't judged or really even organized, but there's some facebook group you have to be a member of and then they give out GPS coordinates of meeting locations because supposedly that throws the cops off . Sounds to me like a bunch of rolling noise pumps, but from the pics I saw it's a BUNCH of 'em.


----------



## oabeieo

My car toys bay in Denver does some ok custom. One of my installers is pretty good, I can do custom as well, I just usually don't have time , I two installers now that both have Horn systems , one of my installers holds the state champ for SPL. 

But..... It's car toys , sorta pricy and not über high end, we don't carry any of the trick sq stuff just but could do some labor for you if you ever wanted .


But as far as the og question. I haven't heard of anything neither. Maybe we all should meet up sometime nf start our own gtg or something


----------



## rob feature

I'd be up for a gtg. I don't have room here, but I'll spring for snacks & drinks if someone wanted to lend some real estate. Or maybe somebody knows somebody at the neighborhood Car Toys so we could use their lot


----------



## oabeieo

rob feature said:


> I'd be up for a gtg. I don't have room here, but I'll spring for snacks & drinks if someone wanted to lend some real estate. Or maybe somebody knows somebody at the neighborhood Car Toys so we could use their lot


Could meet at my shop. I'm off sun mon so One of those days so I can actually hang out, And it's downtown so central as it gets


----------



## rob feature

Awesome! I'm off Sundays. I work M-F, but our office is pretty close to your shop & we typically get back in at a decent hour.


----------



## oabeieo

rob feature said:


> Awesome! I'm off Sundays. I work M-F, but our office is pretty close to your shop & we typically get back in at a decent hour.


Word. gijoe, caraudiopimps, You in ?


----------



## caraudiopimps

oabeieo said:


> Word. gijoe, caraudiopimps, You in ?


I'd be in, but I'm off tues/Wed, if y'all let me know when a bit in advance, I can swap days though, I've also got a pretty large group of installers in a chat app who might be interested!


----------



## MKnopfler

I'd be down for just about any time except fri night or saturday.  lol


----------



## MKnopfler

So do you guys have any info on some meets coming up ? I'm in Boulder but would travel to the Springs or Denver to meet some folks into SQ car audio. I just started putting together a system and would love to see and hear what others have set up. The last car audio system I put in was way back in the early 90's. My, how things have changed !!


----------



## rob feature

Since this is slow to gain traction, I'm just going to throw out a time & place. Since nobody else is gonna do it, I'm picking something close to home to get the ball rolling. *BJ's Restaurant & Brewhouse *- *The Shops At Walnut Creek, 10446 Town Center Drive, Westminster*, CO 80021 - *high noon Sunday September 11*. This is right off US 36 between Denver & Boulder. I've never eaten here, but it looks like they cover a good spread of tastes & there's a large lot there so we probably won't get run off in the case that we want to linger & kick tires after lunch. 

If nobody writes back & says they're coming, I won't bother showing either, but if it's gonna be at least 2 of us, I'll be there for sure. Who's in?

Maybe switch this up & hit a different location & part of the Front Range every month or so?


----------



## MKnopfler

rob feature said:


> Since this is slow to gain traction, I'm just going to throw out a time & place. Since nobody else is gonna do it, I'm picking something close to home to get the ball rolling. *BJ's Restaurant & Brewhouse *- *The Shops At Walnut Creek, 10446 Town Center Drive, Westminster*, CO 80021 - *high noon Sunday September 11*. This is right off US 36 between Denver & Boulder. I've never eaten here, but it looks like they cover a good spread of tastes & there's a large lot there so we probably won't get run off in the case that we want to linger & kick tires after lunch.
> 
> If nobody writes back & says they're coming, I won't bother showing either, but if it's gonna be at least 2 of us, I'll be there for sure. Who's in?
> 
> Maybe switch this up & hit a different location & part of the Front Range every month or so?


Sounds cool but, I'm dropping off my truck Monday morning for a stereo install down in the Springs. Should be ready by Thurs to pick up - so next Sunday I'll actually have a stereo to listen to.  
I'd much rather come with tunes.


----------



## rob feature

Fair enough. Since it's just the 2 of us so far, I think I'll just go ride my bike. 

Can't wait to see what you get back from the shop - all that stuff installed in one week. :lurk: I'll bring tools :laugh:


----------



## oabeieo

Nex Sunday ! 
I'm down , I got something to jam on


Just checked in , have plans w fam tomorrow but really want to come

Can we do 18th

I got 7 kids lol I'm not going bring any with me so I also need plan a sitter so wifey can join.

That sounds fun , we can get some brews n bites and chew the fat on car audio after a demo session


----------



## rob feature

I'm good next Sunday so far. Anybody have a better idea for a venue? I pulled that one out of my ass.


----------



## oabeieo

rob feature said:


> I'm good next Sunday so far. Anybody have a better idea for a venue? I pulled that one out of my ass.


That's a good place. Why not I like Wesminster. 

Dave n busters on Colorado and Evans has a garage in case there's weather and they have food too. But I'm down play in rain if any.

F it lets do that one you said and risk it


----------



## MKnopfler

I should be able to do next Sunday !!


----------



## MKnopfler

rob feature said:


> Fair enough. Since it's just the 2 of us so far, I think I'll just go ride my bike.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get back from the shop - all that stuff installed in one week. :lurk: I'll bring tools :laugh:


Hopefully Elite Auto Salon is up to the task !! It will prolly be a little while before everything is dialed in a functioning as I want it. I've been reading about re-tuning after break in, etc. I should have something to play on at least.


----------



## oabeieo

MKnopfler said:


> Hopefully Elite Auto Salon is up to the task !! It will prolly be a little while before everything is dialed in a functioning as I want it. I've been reading about re-tuning after break in, etc. I should have something to play on at least.


I can bring some nice tuning gear. Laptop with REW and about every DSP software imaginable


----------



## MKnopfler

oabeieo said:


> I can bring some nice tuning gear. Laptop with REW and about every DSP software imaginable


Sounds like a party !! ??


----------



## rob feature

Sweet! I'd like to see how a decent calibrated mic compares to the one that came with my PRS 80.


----------



## oabeieo

MKnopfler said:


> Sounds like a party !! ??


Heck yeah. 

bring whatever usb cables you need to connect , I got the rest. 
I have tuning media on usb and aux. with aux we can use periodic noise so an aux port into the system that is preferable-and I got a cable .


We won't get too lost into it. But we can definitely measure the system at the least.


----------



## oabeieo

rob feature said:


> Sweet! I'd like to see how a decent calibrated mic compares to the one that came with my PRS 80.


I have the prs880, 80 , and 99 and manual tuning with REW blows it away 100X over. 

I have no idea what pioneer was thinking when they made the tuning algorithm.
It's like it has no midbass and the TA is usually bizarre


----------



## rob feature

Yeah, I found that too. It thought my sub was like 10 feet away.


----------



## oabeieo

rob feature said:


> Yeah, I found that too. It thought my sub was like 10 feet away.


  

Not sure if it's an attemp to center the impulse on an acoustical group delayed signal. It does that I think to everyone. Lol


----------



## oabeieo

BJ's Restaurant & Brewhouse - The Shops At Walnut Creek, 10446 Town Center Drive, Westminster, CO 80021 - high noon Sunday SeptembeR 19th

I'll pm a few more people that are on here that I know live in Colorado 
And see if they want to come also


----------



## MKnopfler

I'll be there, maybe can round up somebody else too. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## rob feature

Werd! 

Victor?

Pimps?


----------



## oabeieo

I got a couple people coming from work. One of my installers , he has a sick horn setup in his samurai


----------



## rob feature

Sweet - can't wait to hear all these horns! To my knowledge, I've only heard one set in a car & it was impressive.


----------



## oabeieo

Last call. I will be there with tuning gear, tomorrow 12noon . 
I'll seee y'all up there. 

What kind of cars does everyone have? I'll tape a DIyma paper on my back window 
If anyone else get there first tho. ??????? 

I have the Honda Fit of course


----------



## rob feature

oabeieo said:


> Last call. I will be there with tuning gear, tomorrow 12noon .
> I'll seee y'all up there.
> 
> What kind of cars does everyone have? I'll tape a DIyma paper on my back window
> If anyone else get there first tho. ???????
> 
> I have the Honda Fit of course


I'll be in a silver Tacoma with matching shell - in the lot northwest of BJ's.


----------



## oabeieo

On way might be like 5min after 12


----------



## MKnopfler

Turn up you're tunes so I can find you.


----------



## oabeieo

Thank so for coming out gang . Nice afternoon cool guys , cool systems , good food. 

Super fun let's keep it going 

upload png


----------



## rob feature

Yeah man, really glad we could all get together. Got to hear some really nice stuff today & maybe even talked myself into trying some different things - that Fit is on a whole other level. 

Awesome meeting all y'all. Let's do it again soon!


----------



## MKnopfler

oabeieo said:


> Thank so for coming out gang . Nice afternoon cool guys , cool systems , good food.
> 
> Super fun let's keep it going
> 
> upload png


That was good times guys, I'll be down for the next meet.


----------



## rob feature

Oabeieo, I replied to that other thread, but something's wonky with the site. Most of that thread disappeared. Trying again here. Yes, we absolutely need to do another GTG. The sooner the betterer!


----------



## rob feature

So who's up for another one? I'm still good for weekends.


----------



## Adrock

rob feature said:


> So who's up for another one? I'm still good for weekends.


It would be nice to see some other systems. Nothing happens in Colorado.


----------



## rob feature

I'm usually in for a Sunday meetup.


----------



## Adrock

rob feature said:


> I'm usually in for a Sunday meetup.


What kind of group are we talking here? SQ, SPL? Just curious.


----------



## rob feature

SQ here


----------



## Adrock

Nice. That's what my interests are. Not to good at it, but trying. Just trying to finish my current build and see how it turns out.


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> What kind of group are we talking here? SQ, SPL? Just curious.




There is a few of us here in CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

Well, once I get my install all buttoned up I'm down.


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> Well, once I get my install all buttoned up I'm down.




Where are located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Adrock said:


> Nice. That's what my interests are. Not to good at it, but trying. Just trying to finish my current build and see how it turns out.


Even more of a reason to have a meetup. Get some fresh perspectives, discuss issues with other like minded speakerheads, listen to some other vehicles, etc. If nothing else, share some ideas with fellow mobile SQ unicorns - we are indeed rare out here.


----------



## fischman

I live in Littleton and would definitely be interested in checking out local sq setups. It has been years since I've been to a competition and most of the people I know are not interested in car audio. Just got a new car as well so I'm in the planning stages for something new but haven't heard much of anything new besides the big shops stuff.


----------



## Redliner99

fischman said:


> I live in Littleton and would definitely be interested in checking out local sq setups. It has been years since I've been to a competition and most of the people I know are not interested in car audio. Just got a new car as well so I'm in the planning stages for something new but haven't heard much of anything new besides the big shops stuff.




I'll shoot you a Pm I'm aurora. A few of us out here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phroenips

I'd be interested too. I'm an SQ guy, live in Parker


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> I'd be interested too. I'm an SQ guy, live in Parker




This would be sweet to have a gtg. I'm not far from Parker! Hell I might have to take a day off work for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Maybe there's a Dave & Busters type sommat down there? Big parking lot, food, skeeball, etc...


----------



## phroenips

For that type of place, I know of the Main Event in Highlands Ranch, or Boondocks in Parker. For just a parking lot, Vehicle Vault may allow us to use theirs. Or maybe meet at The Perfect Landing (at Centennial airport). Huge parking lot there, restaurant is...ok.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Maybe there's a Dave & Busters type sommat down there? Big parking lot, food, skeeball, etc...




Colorado and Evans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> Colorado and Evans


Hey, now you're talkin'. That's a haul way out to Parker - not that it really matters on a weekend. Then again I would like to check out the new Gaylord. Not Parker either, but might as well be for us up at the top o the metro. I'll go wherever on a weekend though - somebody pick a time & place.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Hey, now you're talkin'. That's a haul way out to Parker - not that it really matters on a weekend. Then again I would like to check out the new Gaylord. Not Parker either, but might as well be for us up at the top o the metro. I'll go wherever on a weekend though - somebody pick a time & place.




I'd be ok with Colorado and Evans for some of the north people to have less of a drive. Should we wait a few weeks till it warms up a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe

It looks like a few of us are near Parker/Centennial. I'd be down to get together, but this current car doesn't have much of a build at all, certainly nothing worth showing off, but it's always fun to share new music, talk shop, and drink beer!


----------



## fischman

gijoe said:


> It looks like a few of us are near Parker/Centennial. I'd be down to get together, but this current car doesn't have much of a build at all, certainly nothing worth showing off, but it's always fun to share new music, talk shop, and drink beer!


I'm in the same situation. The new car has nothing done at the moment. I'm waiting until it warms up before tearing into it. But I'm down with meeting people and drinking beers!


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> Should we wait a few weeks till it warms up a bit?


I'm good for whenever - we'll be sitting in running cars with heaters or in a building somewhere. I always thought winter was a better time than summer to do these sorts of things anyway.


----------



## Redliner99

How is March 31st at Dave and busters look for everyone? Weather permitting of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

I think that should work for me. I better have my install done by then. Piece by piece it's coming together.


----------



## phroenips

Works for me


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> I think that should work for me. I better have my install done by then. Piece by piece it's coming together.




I might be just a listener but we will see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Tentatively in. That's too far down the road to make concrete plans, but unless something comes up, I'm in.


----------



## audioman0115

Hey guys, new to this site, would yall be willing to allow a guy from the western slope join in? Theres nothing on this side of the mountain for meets to go to


----------



## Redliner99

audioman0115 said:


> Hey guys, new to this site, would yall be willing to allow a guy from the western slope join in? Theres nothing on this side of the mountain for meets to go to




Of course more people the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phroenips

Redliner99 said:


> How is March 31st at Dave and busters look for everyone? Weather permitting of course
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should be able to make it


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> I should be able to make it




Sweet. What kind of setup will you be bringing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phroenips

Redliner99 said:


> Sweet. What kind of setup will you be bringing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment, I have an Audi RS3 running two-way active Morel Hybrids. JL 13TW5 for the boom booms, powered by the Audison Prima series amps (AP8.9; 8 channels bridged for each of the four front speakers, and a separate mono AP1D for the sub.

I didn't do this install (had it done at Elevated Audio), but I will be planning to do an install in a 4Runner and a Porsche Cayman


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> At the moment, I have an Audi RS3 running two-way active Morel Hybrids. JL 13TW5 for the boom booms, powered by the Audison Prima series amps (AP8.9; 8 channels bridged for each of the four front speakers, and a separate mono AP1D for the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this install (had it done at Elevated Audio), but I will be planning to do an install in a 4Runner and a Porsche Cayman




Hell yea I know them well. I'll be excited to hear it! What's the plan for the 4Runner and cayman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phroenips

Redliner99 said:


> Hell yea I know them well. I'll be excited to hear it! What's the plan for the 4Runner and cayman?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4Runner will be my "practice project" before I tackle the Cayman, using equipment I already have (exception being the head unit).

I'll be doing a double din head unit, probably the Kenwood DMX905S, going to an Audison Bit One, feeding into a Hertz HDP5. Speakers will be an old set of MB Quart components that my brother has. If those don't work for some reason, I may go Audiofrog.

Then some fiberglass practice for a subwoofer enclosure, housing a Hertz ES250.5.

And I just posted this for the Cayman: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...1-planning-porsche-718-cayman-sq-install.html


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> 4Runner will be my "practice project" before I tackle the Cayman, using equipment I already have (exception being the head unit).
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing a double din head unit, probably the Kenwood DMX905S, going to an Audison Bit One, feeding into a Hertz HDP5. Speakers will be an old set of MB Quart components that my brother has. If those don't work for some reason, I may go Audiofrog.
> 
> 
> 
> Then some fiberglass practice for a subwoofer enclosure, housing a Hertz ES250.5.
> 
> 
> 
> And I just posted this for the Cayman: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...1-planning-porsche-718-cayman-sq-install.html




Looks like you got it nailed down. My advice read on here about sound deadening if you get that and the install part on lock your gonna be let down with the end product. Look through some peoples build threads (skizer, Porsche etc) to give you ideas on how to do stuff. Then read more and more and more and more And then more. This site is addicting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

What's everyone thinking for Sunday the 31st? Got at least 5-8 people confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Pencil me in. The truck might still be a hot mess - Winter and all, but I'll be there


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> It would be nice to see some other systems. Nothing happens in Colorado.



Sunday 31st?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

Redliner99 said:


> Sunday 31st?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should work for me. I don't know how complete my system will be. I am having a hard time finding the time to get it finished.


----------



## fischman

I'm definitely interested. I likely won't have anything done on the stereo but it would be good to meet some others.


----------



## Redliner99

audioman0115 said:


> Hey guys, new to this site, would yall be willing to allow a guy from the western slope join in? Theres nothing on this side of the mountain for meets to go to




You still game for the 31st?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audioman0115

I am doing my best to make it down there. Wife had a death in the family so priorities have changed a bit


----------



## Redliner99

audioman0115 said:


> I am doing my best to make it down there. Wife had a death in the family so priorities have changed a bit




Well keep us or me posted in a pm and I'll let you know what's going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

So far we have a few that said they would like to join. 

Redlined16k

Gijoe???

Adrock??

Fischman?? 

Rob feature??

Clintstal??

Oabeieo??

Phroenips??

Audioman possibly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

I'm still planning on it. This next weekend is crunch time. But getting so close. May just have a base tune though.


----------



## phroenips

I think we have the "where" (Dave & Busters), but what time?


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> I think we have the "where" (Dave & Busters), but what time?




Maybe 12-2pm weather depending?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeBlob

I can make it on the 31st. I'll show up with my system-in-progress prius


----------



## Redliner99

RenegadeBlob said:


> I can make it on the 31st. I'll show up with my system-in-progress prius




The more the better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

I'll be there (just confirming since it looks like there was some ambiguity in my last post), no stereo setup in the new car, but will definitely be excited to check out others and meet with people with similar interests!


----------



## Redliner99

So far we have a few that said they would like to join. 

Redlined16k

Gijoe???

Adrock??

Fischman?? 

Rob feature??

Clintstal??

Oabeieo??

Phroenips??

Audioman possibly 

Renegadeblob

Varunkumars possibly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe

I'm in, but as I've said, I don't really have a build to share with anyone. One of these days I'll get my **** together and do something with this car. I'd be happy to meet people, chat, and hang out for a while.


----------



## Redliner99

7 day out bump anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

Just finished the install last night, so I'm still planning on being there. May not sound spectacular, but it's something.


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> Just finished the install last night, so I'm still planning on being there. May not sound spectacular, but it's something.




That's quite ok! More people the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

Thoughts on the weather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> Thoughts on the weather?


Yeah

Who cares? :laugh:

I don't know about you guys, but I have to go to work in all conditions. So I'm sure not going to let weather spoil a meetup. I'm still in.


----------



## rob feature

Oh, and I'll be bringing a laptop & UMIK if anyone needs to tune. Will bring install tools too just in case.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I have to go to work in all conditions. So I'm sure not going to let weather spoil a meetup. I'm still in.




Cool let's shoot for 1pm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

I'm good for 1. I goofed & left my tools on site today, but will still bring a mic & laptop. Probably not gonna have time to clean the truck up either, but oh well. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> I'm good for 1. I goofed & left my tools on site today, but will still bring a mic & laptop. Probably not gonna have time to clean the truck up either, but oh well. Looking forward to this!




No sweat should be a good time if some people show up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Well, if nothing else, you and I will finally be able to demo. Get the noise gremlins worked out yet?

Oh and I told a few local folks too - mostly people I know from work. Maybe they'll show?


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Well, if nothing else, you and I will finally be able to demo. Get the noise gremlins worked out yet?




Nope lol but what I do have in a huge pile of new stuff gonna go in and I'll trouble shoot more when the interior comes out. Gonna move some grounds around and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Might bring along a few items for show & tell too - maybe the SI stuff and the custom Helix DSP Pro case dsquared made


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Might bring along a few items for show & tell too - maybe the SI stuff and the custom Helix DSP Pro case dsquared made




Yep I'd like to see that case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> Yep I'd like to see that case



Maybe you can help me figure out where to mount it :laugh:


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Maybe you can help me figure out where to mount it :laugh:




More than happy to give my .02 lol but I think a bigger issue is your always busy! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> More than happy to give my .02 lol but I think a bigger issue is your always busy! Lol



truth


----------



## fischman

I'm still planning on being there. Still haven't got anything in the new car but it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Redliner99

fischman said:


> I'm still planning on being there. Still haven't got anything in the new car but it'll happen eventually.




Sounds good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

I was looking at the venue on Maps & it looks like there's limited parking in front of Dave & Busters. Maybe we could meet at the top of the Colorado Center parking deck next door - usually fewer folks up top & we'll be running our motors a lot.


----------



## Adrock

What the heck....... My email notifications completely fell off and I got nothing for all these posts. I'm definitely still in. Didn't drive the family nuts with the install to not make this meet up. 

I could definitely use some help/pointers on the tuning front. The AudioControl DSP amps are not the most advanced units in the world, but they get the job done. I really need to figure out how to tame the stock headunit. I've already started pricing some aftermarket headunits. I was planning on bringing my calibrated mic and laptop as well. I can grab some tools too if anyone wants to let me know what you would expect to have.

BTW, I know there is a parking garage at that location, is that where everyone wants to meet? I don't recall if it's free.


----------



## Adrock

rob feature said:


> Might bring along a few items for show & tell too - maybe the SI stuff and the custom Helix DSP Pro case dsquared made


I'm really interested in the SI stuff. I've been keeping my eye on their gear, but have started to fall in love with these Morels. I am digging the tweeters. They have been pretty much what I was looking for sound wise and I think they'll only get better with some in depth tuning.


----------



## rob feature

Looks like the garage is free with a 2 hour limit, but some of it is pay/permit only and has separate entrances. Hard to say if the top is even open. Maybe that isn't the best idea. There's a large parking lot across CO Center Dr, but it's a bit of a hike from Dave & Busters


----------



## rob feature

Adrock said:


> I'm really interested in the SI stuff. I've been keeping my eye on their gear, but have started to fall in love with these Morels. I am digging the tweeters. They have been pretty much what I was looking for sound wise and I think they'll only get better with some in depth tuning.


I'm looking forward to hearing those Morels


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> I'm really interested in the SI stuff. I've been keeping my eye on their gear, but have started to fall in love with these Morels. I am digging the tweeters. They have been pretty much what I was looking for sound wise and I think they'll only get better with some in depth tuning.




Let's meet in the front of Dave of busters and see how many people we have there is an RTD lot around the corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

works for me


----------



## Adrock

Sounds good. 1pm?


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> Sounds good. 1pm?




Yessir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

Any tools? 

I just spent a few hours getting a better tune in and WOW! I am VERY happy with the results. I'm sure there might be more to be had and I'm looking forward to some critiquing.


----------



## rob feature

Adrock said:


> Any tools?


What do you need?


----------



## Adrock

I meant does anyone need me to bring any?


----------



## rob feature

I'll probably be a good bit early if anyone else is thinking about the same. I have a bunch of running around to do this morning & still want to do a little tuning, so if ya show up early & see a 1st gen silver Tacoma with a matching topper in the lot, come say hi. Otherwise, see y'all there around 1!


----------



## phroenips

I had fun yesterday, and it was good to meet all of you. Big thanks to @Redliner99 for putting it all together!

I get my cast off today, and depending on how it feels, I should be able to get working on "phase 2" of the 4Runner this week. And then....the Cayman!


----------



## Adrock

phroenips said:


> I had fun yesterday, and it was good to meet all of you. Big thanks to @Redliner99 for putting it all together!
> 
> I get my cast off today, and depending on how it feels, I should be able to get working on "phase 2" of the 4Runner this week. And then....the Cayman! <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Good to meet you guys. 

BTW: I completely spaced that I have a set of hdpe 6.5" front door speaker adapters for that 4Runner. I even have a set of abs front door 6.5" adapters. I also have a set of 6.5" rear door adapters that should fit that 4Runner as well. Let me know if your interested and maybe we could work something out? The abs and hdpe are so much nicer than any of the metra adapters or using mdf. Once I get my hands on a router I will start making my own.


----------



## fischman

Awesome meeting everyone yesterday! Looking forward to future meetups!

Josh


----------



## rob feature

Yeah, really good to meet all you guys - a great bunch! Wish I'd gotten to spend more time chatting & listening to all the cars. I missed out on a few. Hopefully we can do it again soon!


----------



## Redliner99

Does anyone have a box for 6.5" laying around they don't need anymore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

Redliner99 said:


> Does anyone have a box for 6.5" laying around they don't need anymore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I don't. 

I did have a question though. Does anyone here used Baltic Birch for their sub enclosures? If so where do you source it in the Denver Metro, preferably on the SW side. I've been looking around but I've not had much luck online. I'm probably going to have to pick up the phone and start calling instead.

Josh


----------



## rob feature

There's a place pretty close to me that sells good birch, but you have to take it in 4 x 8 sheets. That might be a haul for ya though - almost all the way to Boulder. There's probably something closer to you.

If it's something thinner that you need - like half inch or maybe smaller I'd split a sheet with ya. I've been doing some mockups out of cardboard for a couple small home projects & am ready to build the real things now.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> There's a place pretty close to me that sells good birch, but you have to take it in 4 x 8 sheets. That might be a haul for ya though - almost all the way to Boulder. There's probably something closer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's something thinner that you need - like half inch or maybe smaller I'd split a sheet with ya. I've been doing some mockups out of cardboard for a couple small home projects & am ready to build the real things now.




I was told they only made Burch in 5' x 5' sheets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> I was told they only made Burch in 5' x 5' sheets?


All sorts of varieties available at HD. That rear wall in my truck is almost untrimmed, off the shelf 2' x 4'. Consolidated Hardwoods gave me the 4 x 8 minimum for high test


----------



## fischman

I'm making a low profile enclosure for a pair of JL 12TW3's. Do you think walls that are 3.5 inches tall could be made.out of 1/2" mdf or Birch? Would they be strong enough to not resonate? The top large panel would be doubled up to 1" and I'll add supports in the box. The bottom will be fiber glassed to fit the trunk.


----------



## rob feature

fischman said:


> I'm making a low profile enclosure for a pair of JL 12TW3's. Do you think walls that are 3.5 inches tall could be made.out of 1/2" mdf or Birch? Would they be strong enough to not resonate? The top large panel would be doubled up to 1" and I'll add supports in the box. The bottom will be fiber glassed to fit the trunk.


I'd think you'd be OK with birch using bracing & double baffle. Not sure I'd wanna mess with 1/2" MDF.


----------



## Redliner99

fischman said:


> I'm making a low profile enclosure for a pair of JL 12TW3's. Do you think walls that are 3.5 inches tall could be made.out of 1/2" mdf or Birch? Would they be strong enough to not resonate? The top large panel would be doubled up to 1" and I'll add supports in the box. The bottom will be fiber glassed to fit the trunk.




3/4" birch sides and double 3/4" birch for the top baffle is what I have been told is the "normal practice"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

Redliner99 said:


> fischman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a low profile enclosure for a pair of JL 12TW3's. Do you think walls that are 3.5 inches tall could be made.out of 1/2" mdf or Birch? Would they be strong enough to not resonate? The top large panel would be doubled up to 1" and I'll add supports in the box. The bottom will be fiber glassed to fit the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" birch sides and double 3/4" birch for the top baffle is what I have been told is the "normal practice"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I typically use 3/4 but space is at a premium and going to 1/2 seems to net me some decent space. I might run a dowel or two down the length and do a layer or two of fiber glass over it to add strength without eating up too much space. We'll see, I got some shipping peanuts to figure exactly how much space I have to work with before enclosure.


----------



## rob feature

What are the odds you guys would be interested in a local SQ competition? They just don't exist here and I'd personally like to see that change.


----------



## audioman0115

I think that's a great idea! There's nothing on the western slope. I'd be willing to come to the eastern side to be involved 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

I haven't done competitions since the early 90s so I'm not sure what expectations might be - like as in which rules to use. MECA SQL general rules maybe?


----------



## audioman0115

I've never been to a competition. But I'm building my system as we speak so I'm excited to get it done and meet others who enjoy it as much as I do 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

I've competed a few times, but have been to dozens of shows - mostly around the Southeast. I went to IASCA finals in Daytona one year. I was competing at a show in Huntsville, AL - Sound on Wheels show & talked Richard Clark into critiquing my car. That was cool. Got to demo his Grand National at that show! 

They've always been big fun. They just don't seem to exist between Oklahoma & Nevada.


----------



## audioman0115

Yea I've noticed. Would be nice to have some closer to us

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

rob feature said:


> What are the odds you guys would be interested in a local SQ competition? They just don't exist here and I'd personally like to see that change.


I'm definitely interested in this. I used to live in KC, MO back in the day when they held the USACi Finals there. I also used to go to a bunch of stuff out in the midwest, but it never seems like much is going on out here. If I get my build done sooner than later, It'd even be fun to compete.

Josh


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> What are the odds you guys would be interested in a local SQ competition? They just don't exist here and I'd personally like to see that change.




Might have a location to do so at a shop in Lakewood I could buzz it by the owner and see what he thinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> Might have a location to do so at a shop in Lakewood I could buzz it by the owner and see what he thinks.


Yeah, please do. I've been looking around for locations & trying to figure out something that would work for us. I'm tossing around the idea of using our shop but don't know if it's gonna fly. We have the space but I have to convince the powers that be that opening it up to a bunch of people they don't know on a weekend is a good idea. Alternately I was thinking of renting a park pavillion type thing for the day - something with bathrooms & grills & covered spaces.


----------



## Adrock

I'm down to help. How does this stuff work? Judging in classes? Clement Park has everything you mentioned and they are always holding events there for various things. I know this wouldn't be some huge event, but it would be fun either way. 

How many people do you think we could round up?


----------



## Redliner99

Adrock said:


> I'm down to help. How does this stuff work? Judging in classes? Clement Park has everything you mentioned and they are always holding events there for various things. I know this wouldn't be some huge event, but it would be fun either way.
> 
> How many people do you think we could round up?




I think that would be the issue. The dude I know is very very business related and I'm not sure he would be into it if there wasn't a little bit of money to be made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Adrock said:


> I'm down to help. How does this stuff work? Judging in classes? Clement Park has everything you mentioned and they are always holding events there for various things. I know this wouldn't be some huge event, but it would be fun either way.
> 
> How many people do you think we could round up?


Sweet! Yeah, maybe a couple classes? I don't know if it makes sense to use them all as some might have only one competitor. Maybe some sort of modified class that everyone agrees on. I'm thinking it will require more resources and expertise than available to hold an actual sanctioned points event. Not only that, but some people take this stuff pretty seriously & that could take the fun right out of it. Maybe down the road if it goes over well, but I personally don't want this to get stressful. 

I guess what I had in mind was a score sheet, that accounts for different aspects including RTA, imaging, install, etc. Everyone goes through the lane, gets judged, and points accumulated. Not sure what to do about awards, etc. It could be held to bragging rights or maybe even prizes. I almost want to shy away from a cash purse again to keep it as friendly as possible, but it's always nice to win something for all your hard work. I just say that about cash as we probably won't have outside judges and will be judging each other. Maybe everyone can judge each car if our numbers stay manageable. The 3 with the most points take the podium?

As far as people, maybe about what we had at the last meetup would be a solid target? We could always get more by holding an SPL & car show portion, but that complicates the venue and sort of blows the idea of making it simple. I've organized & helped out with small & larger motorcycle rallies & while the larger ones are plenty of fun for everyone, I want nothing to do with dealing with peoples' problems all day. If someone wishes to make this big, by all means, don't let my ideas get in the way. I just personally don't want to try & organize a large event. I'd certainly help, but someone else would need to take the wheel.


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> I think that would be the issue. The dude I know is very very business related and I'm not sure he would be into it if there wasn't a little bit of money to be made


I'm not even sure where money could be made. Entry & door fees maybe, but there are quite a few costs to cover in a bigger event and I believe most shops who put these on do it for exposure.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> I'm not even sure where money could be made. Entry & door fees maybe, but there are quite a few costs to cover in a bigger event and I believe most shops who put these on do it for exposure.




Maybe they just need the push to and for people to say hey let's do this. I'm sure they have a bunch of customers that would come. I agree about dealing with drama and people who are too competitive. I'm in this for fun not to deal with assholes and money always brings those clowns around. I'll talk to them and keep everyone in the loop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock

I want it to be for fun as well. No money. Who knows, maybe it will turn into something?


----------



## oabeieo

We can do something at my store in Fort Collins , I have meters galore and all that jazz 

In 2009 I was the meca rep for Colorado , it’s pretty easy to become a rep and Sanction some titles , iasca costs $$$$ but I used to be a judge in 94,,95,96 and there pretty easy to get setup with but again $$$


I’m down to do a meet up and just do demos 

Heya rob how ya been man done anything to your truck lately


----------



## rob feature

Hey, been well - hope you can say the same. I see you've jumped up to the other end of the state...hope you aren't commuting from the Springs . Since you heard the truck yeah, I've made a few changes...swapped out the midwoofers for SEAS U16RCY/P, put in a ported SA 10 tuned to high 20s i/o the sealed SD10, tore everything out of the back and rebuilt the rear wall so I can kinda hotswap enclosures, did a lot more deadening, etc. 

Dude that would be hella cool to have a little sound-off at your shop. Would you wanna blow it up or keep it small? Either would be pretty cool. Meetups are good too.

We did a meetup a few weeks ago - quite a bit bigger than the one we did last year. Lots of really cool cats and some nice setups with more being built.


----------



## fischman

Does anyone locally have a mic to borrow. I want to eventually get one for tuning, but will hopefully have everything installed next weekend and not sure another $100 is in the budget right at the moment. Maybe in a month or two, but other things take priority over the next few months.

Also, if anyone has experience with REW and tuning, I'd be interested in sitting down and learning. I've been playing around with the software and read through SkiZer's How To and watched his youtube video along with a bunch of others, but would be interested in learning from others with experience as well.


----------



## rob feature

You're welcome to use my UMM-6 if you want. I also have an IMM-6. Not much going on this weekend if you wanna do a little tweaking. Or you're welcome to keep one of 'em for a few days.


----------



## Adrock

fischman said:


> Does anyone locally have a mic to borrow. I want to eventually get one for tuning, but will hopefully have everything installed next weekend and not sure another $100 is in the budget right at the moment. Maybe in a month or two, but other things take priority over the next few months.
> 
> Also, if anyone has experience with REW and tuning, I'd be interested in sitting down and learning. I've been playing around with the software and read through SkiZer's How To and watched his youtube video along with a bunch of others, but would be interested in learning from others with experience as well.


Hey brother. I think you're close by if I remember correctly. I have a cross-spectrum calibrated umik-1 mic and some familiarity with REW. I am off all memorial day week and my goal was to get some tuning done on my 4Runner. I planned on trying some different tuning techniques on my build. 

Maybe the wife will watch the kids to allow some time on Saturday, Sunday or Monday to meet up. Sunday and Monday look like they're shaping up to be rainy. Good time to spend in the garage tuning? What DSP are you using?

Send me a pm and let me know.


----------



## fischman

Hey all, wondering how everyone's rides are coming along. Any updates on getting something put together for later this year? Maybe once the heat starts to die down!

Josh


----------



## RenegadeBlob

My car is together and sounding okay. I still need fix door rattles and then sit down for a proper tune. I'd love to have another event to look forward too - all my equipment was in the trunk last time!

That said. I'm going to start working weekends soon so I may have to skip 

Someday I'll finish my build thread... I had to throw it all together in 2 weeks and couldn't keep up with documenting it all.

Paul


----------



## Redliner99

RenegadeBlob said:


> My car is together and sounding okay. I still need fix door rattles and then sit down for a proper tune. I'd love to have another event to look forward too - all my equipment was in the trunk last time!
> 
> 
> 
> That said. I'm going to start working weekends soon so I may have to skip
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'll finish my build thread... I had to throw it all together in 2 weeks and couldn't keep up with documenting it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul




What is your current setup now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyer

Hi Guys. Gals? I live in Grand County where I moved to bout 2 yrs ago from the South East. Car audio is still fairly popular in the Knoxville TN area where I'm from. There are a few shops in the area and it seems like most of the shop guys have been there for quite a bit. And some were still competing seriously when I was there. A shop in Clarksville TN even had classes to teach people installing techniques. Seemed like most everyone was in it to have a good time and left the attitudes, if there ever were any to begin with, at the door. Where I live there are a few large parking areas on Lake Granby where there is room for a bunch of us to meet and hang out with the awesome atmosphere of the lake and mountains. Not so sure the SPL systems would be welcome at there levels of limitations but from what I've seen the cops are on the cool side and who knows, they might want to be a part of. But if some of us got together at my place to begin with we could talk over advertising any meets of us larger than 8 to 10 people with their vehicles equipped with systems of the like where we are going to be testing them out for top performance. Anyway, I got on here earlier today to get some advice on a sound quality head unit for a 2019 Subie Outback so....just sayin


----------



## Redliner99

kenyer said:


> Hi Guys. Gals? I live in Grand County where I moved to bout 2 yrs ago from the South East. Car audio is still fairly popular in the Knoxville TN area where I'm from. There are a few shops in the area and it seems like most of the shop guys have been there for quite a bit. And some were still competing seriously when I was there. A shop in Clarksville TN even had classes to teach people installing techniques. Seemed like most everyone was in it to have a good time and left the attitudes, if there ever were any to begin with, at the door. Where I live there are a few large parking areas on Lake Granby where there is room for a bunch of us to meet and hang out with the awesome atmosphere of the lake and mountains. Not so sure the SPL systems would be welcome at there levels of limitations but from what I've seen the cops are on the cool side and who knows, they might want to be a part of. But if some of us got together at my place to begin with we could talk over advertising any meets of us larger than 8 to 10 people with their vehicles equipped with systems of the like where we are going to be testing them out for top performance. Anyway, I got on here earlier today to get some advice on a sound quality head unit for a 2019 Subie Outback so....just sayin




The sq group out here compared to the eastern and western side of the country is very very small. We have a few guys that regular the fourms and hang out but would be nice if it was often I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeBlob

Redliner99 said:


> What is your current setup now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


currently running all the equipment in my sig thread except I have a JL HD600/4 on the front stage now.

Morel and Peerless 3 way plus a Stereo Intergrity BM mkv.


















Here's some really shots from a really cheap camera phone. Yeah I cut a hole in my stock rear cover and shielded the sub with a grate from homedepot. Just a bit of aesthetic conditioning to go :]

PM if you wanna listen. It's not 100% done but it sounds pretty good for the little tuning I've put in.


----------



## Redliner99

RenegadeBlob said:


> currently running all the equipment in my sig thread except I have a JL HD600/4 on the front stage now.
> 
> 
> 
> Morel and Peerless 3 way plus a Stereo Intergrity BM mkv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some really shots from a really cheap camera phone. Yeah I cut a hole in my stock rear cover and shielded the sub with a grate from homedepot. Just a bit of aesthetic conditioning to go :]
> 
> 
> 
> PM if you wanna listen. It's not 100% done but it sounds pretty good for the little tuning I've put in.




Looks good man we are going to have to set something up to all hang out again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

Looking to possibly do something Monday afternoon evening with Adrock who else would be in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phroenips

I might be able to make it depending on time and location. I can bring the completed Porsche Cayman


----------



## Redliner99

Gonna meet here at The Dam Grille here 
8000 E Quincy Ave Unit 1500 Denver, CO 80237
At 530pm on Monday 11-4-19 anyone is welcome probably get a beer and jam here for a bit then maybe go get food somewhere else. Pm me for any other details or comment here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

If all goes well tomorrow, I may be able to make it over - we'll see. I'm not too far from there IIRC. Always hard to make it during the week, but maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> If all goes well tomorrow, I may be able to make it over - we'll see. I'm not too far from there IIRC. Always hard to make it during the week, but maybe I'll get lucky.




Would be awesome to have you join it's right at 225 and 25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature

Redliner99 said:


> rob feature said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all goes well tomorrow, I may be able to make it over - we'll see. I'm not too far from there IIRC. Always hard to make it during the week, but maybe I'll get lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be awesome to have you join it's right at 225 and 25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Snap that is close. As long as we get done in time I b there


----------



## RenegadeBlob

I'll join as well. I'll try to get out of work early and probably be there around 6-6:15. I'll be in my kinda complete/kinda broken white Prius.
-Paul


----------



## Redliner99

RenegadeBlob said:


> I'll join as well. I'll try to get out of work early and probably be there around 6-6:15. I'll be in my kinda complete/kinda broken white Prius.
> 
> -Paul




Awesome man we will see you there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

rob feature said:


> Snap that is close. As long as we get done in time I b there




Hell yea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

We are here inside for anyone else coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

phroenips said:


> I might be able to make it depending on time and location. I can bring the completed Porsche Cayman




Good seeing you and everyone else who could make it got a few good sounding cars going now was a good time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

Redliner99 said:


> phroenips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to make it depending on time and location. I can bring the completed Porsche Cayman <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good seeing you and everyone else who could make it got a few good sounding cars going now was a good time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well damn, I switched jobs recently and haven't gotten on here in awhile. Sorry I missed this, hopefully next time I'll be paying attention. 

Josh


----------



## Redliner99

fischman said:


> Well damn, I switched jobs recently and haven't gotten on here in awhile. Sorry I missed this, hopefully next time I'll be paying attention.
> 
> Josh




Are you still in the area? Did you get your system done and playing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

Redliner99 said:


> fischman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn, I switched jobs recently and haven't gotten on here in awhile. Sorry I missed this, hopefully next time I'll be paying attention.
> 
> Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still in the area? Did you get your system done and playing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep it's up and playing and sounding pretty good considering I've only done minor tuning in it. Also, I'm still in the area. We should meet up sometime. I'm hoping to get a mic for Xmas so I can really jump into tuning.

Josh


----------



## Redliner99

Anyone local insterested in some gs60 brand new in the box. I got these for an install I was going to do and the dude backed out on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

Gb15 sold but i still have the GS60. I have a few other things from that install as well I'm open to offers would love to not have to ship this stuff. 
Jl hd 600/4
JL XD 600/1v2
JL W3 12" 
Audison bit ten
50sqft of MLV
Various wiring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyer

Where r u guys meeting up at? I'm in Grand Lake and nobody I've even heard of is into car audio round here. Or any kind of audio FTM. But I'm sure there are fanatics such as I around these parts summers. Just ain't met'em yet


----------



## Redliner99

kenyer said:


> Where r u guys meeting up at? I'm in Grand Lake and nobody I've even heard of is into car audio round here. Or any kind of audio FTM. But I'm sure there are fanatics such as I around these parts summers. Just ain't met'em yet


Last time we all met we were at Dave and busters kinda area in south Denver off I 25 and Colorado blvd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyer

Ok Thanks. I'm about 2 hrs from that area I think. And it's over Berthoud Pass before I even get to the intersate, but if my work schedule allows I'd still like to hook up with you guys. We are planning on doing a complete install next week in my '18 Subaru Outback and it will be the first time I use a dedicated DSP. Some pretty darn good gear is going into this car with the sound dampening being an important (and expensive) part of the install also. But you know how it is. It never stops lol


----------



## Redliner99

kenyer said:


> Ok Thanks. I'm about 2 hrs from that area I think. And it's over Berthoud Pass before I even get to the intersate, but if my work schedule allows I'd still like to hook up with you guys. We are planning on doing a complete install next week in my '18 Subaru Outback and it will be the first time I use a dedicated DSP. Some pretty darn good gear is going into this car with the sound dampening being an important (and expensive) part of the install also. But you know how it is. It never stops lol


My car has been on version 3 for about 6 months now of complet tear down and rebuild. I'm sure you will enjoy it when it's done. What gear are you going to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyer

On this newer 18 Outback the majority of gear we'll be installing is most of the system my friend in Oak Ridge, TN, who owns Atomic Audio, removed from the 04 Outback I traded for the 18. It had a Pioneer DEH p800PRS head unit I sooo wish I could use but what can ya do. I still have the the Pioneer 800 PRS and it's like new so it will take a rest until I get a older car or truck to intall it in. So anyway, I have the Audison Voce Due and Audison bass control module pushin a Illusion Audio c10XL in a smallish sealed enclosure. The JL Audio HD 600/4 I had powering the Hybrid Audio Technology 6.5" Clarus in the doors of the 04 car and Clarus tweets placed in the upper door panels, I sold to finance a Audison Voce Quattro for it's dual power transformers and class A/B sound quality, plus to have it matching the Due amp. Up front I'm going to use the 6.5" mids from a set of Image Dynamics XS65's I bought from a guy in Knoxville who used only the mids for one competition and wanted to try something else and letting me have the ID XS set for the sum of $100.00. I've always liked the way people put their HF mids and tweeters on top of the dash or in the pillars so I bought a set of those aluminum enclosures from Germany for the Audio Frog GS25's and Dynaudio MD102's. The Due and IL 10XL will be in the back hatch area, The Quattro I'll bridge for 300 watts into the XS65's. . On the the GB25's MD and 102's I was going to use a Linear Power 952 for the mids/tweeters but recently I picked up a Extant 302a that will be most likely what I use on the GB25's and the LP 952 for the tweeters , or at least compare them and then choose. I'll be applying a crap load of Dynaudio's best stuff in the front/rear doors, for a start, but may very well end up covering the entire interior. Depends on how well I like this car as it and I haven't gotten off to the best start so far. That 2.5 engine, when I know it could be a 3.6 six cylinder just kills me. But the Subie people want like 3500.00 per cylinder. I did piut a set of Method MR502's in Titanium with Falken 235/65 Everything will be coordinatedd by a new Helix DPS .3 and Directo while utilizing the factory Eyesight system without removing it or changing the car's factory look. . There are 2 factory speakers, a 6x9 for a sub in the left rear of the hatch area and a something or other in the dash center that I'm not sure what to do about just yet. I know the DPS.3 has the processing power to use the center speaker and even the rear door's speakers in it's sound set up. We'll see what happens. But anyways that's pretty much what I have going on with this build so far.


----------



## kenyer

Ok, Even though I read back over it I Can't go back and edit my last post but for doing sound dampening I meant to say Dynamat's best stuff, not Dynaudio's best stuff. And I'm using T Spec V12 cables pretty much throughout, but I'm going test how a pair of Kimber Kable Silver Streaks from my home audio system sound and see if a upgrade in wiring will make a discernible difference


----------



## Redliner99

kenyer said:


> Ok, Even though I read back over it I Can't go back and edit my last post but for doing sound dampening I meant to say Dynamat's best stuff, not Dynaudio's best stuff. And I'm using T Spec V12 cables pretty much throughout, but I'm going test how a pair of Kimber Kable Silver Streaks from my home audio system sound and see if a upgrade in wiring will make a discernible difference


Nice sounds like you ll have quite the setup! You'll like the helix a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

So still have the 
Jd 600/4
Gs60
Bit ten 
Xd 600/1 
12w3 v3 
Let me know if your interested at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

Bump still have:
Bit ten
Jl xd 600/1 v2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DedFlwrs

May be interested in the 4 channel


----------



## Redliner99

DedFlwrs said:


> May be interested in the 4 channel


Send me a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99

Sold the hd600/4. Still have a bit ten and xd600/1 if anyone is interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fischman

Any plans for a meet up this summer?


----------



## Redliner99

fischman said:


> Any plans for a meet up this summer?


I work weekends sadly. But open during the week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo

Yeah , I’m managing the Aurora Car Toys Install .......

we possibly could do something at my store ....


----------



## rob feature

oabeieo said:


> Could meet at my shop. I'm off sun mon so One of those days so I can actually hang out, And it's downtown so central as it gets


Sweet!


----------



## JohnnyOhh

I would be interested if you guys do a meet-up in CO. i'm new to the area & enjoy car audio.

if you guys would be okay with that, if you guys end up doing something, no pressure.


----------



## fischman

I'm down for a weekend or evening. I'm down in Co Springs now, so I'd have to drive up after work if it's a weekday. Maybe we plan something for early June? It'd be nice to have some nice weather to enjoy checking out each others setups!


----------



## rob feature

The more the merrier!


----------



## Redliner99

oabeieo said:


> Yeah , I’m managing the Aurora Car Toys Install .......
> 
> we possibly could do something at my store ....


Thats right up the street from me! Good to hear they got some good people over there now man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Hot Deals


Post your tips on hot deals and bargain buys here. No Craigs List ads allowed!




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## JohnnyOhh

Anyone go to the USAC event in Pueblo? Was it fun?

It looked like it was run in parallel with truck/mudding show from what i could tell. (i personally didn't end up going, it was ~ 2hr drive each way for me, little too long currently)

CO / Mile High Combined 4x USACi SQ /SPL Event 22-23 May 2021, Honor Speedway, Pueblo CO | DiyMobileAudio.com Car Stereo Forum


----------



## rob feature

Might go to something like that local, or maybe even the Springs, but not driving to Pueblo for it .


----------



## CAMSHAFT

All, I've started a FB Group for SQ enthusiast, shops, installers, manufacturers, distributors, promoters, and competition orgs in CO. See link below. Thanks!



https://www.facebook.com/groups/266599808352649/?ref=share


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Get together at RAAM Audio and Electronics in COS, April 30.



https://fb.me/e/67AjHgMnB


----------



## CAMSHAFT

4X USACi, IASCA, and MECA in Pueblo. This weekend Saturday and Sunday.



https://www.facebook.com/events/327174742763141?active_tab=about


----------



## CAMSHAFT

1x USACi at Car Toys Aurora. 4 June 22 at 10



https://www.facebook.com/events/1031339981100455?active_tab=about


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Whirley SQ
3971 Palmer Park Blvd, Colorado Springs, CO 80909
September 25th, 2022
10am to finish
USACi 1x SQ Event
$40 Entries
Custom Trophies for 1st-3rd place, Triple, double and single column. 



https://www.facebook.com/events/960404544797507/?acontext=%7B%22event_action_history%22%3A[%7B%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D%2C%7B%22mechanism%22%3A%22group_featured_unit%22%2C%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D]%2C%22ref_notif_type%22%3Anull%7D


----------



## oabeieo

CAMSHAFT said:


> Whirley SQ
> 3971 Palmer Park Blvd, Colorado Springs, CO 80909
> September 25th, 2022
> 10am to finish
> USACi 1x SQ Event
> $40 Entries
> Custom Trophies for 1st-3rd place, Triple, double and single column.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/960404544797507/?acontext=%7B%22event_action_history%22%3A[%7B%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D%2C%7B%22mechanism%22%3A%22group_featured_unit%22%2C%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D]%2C%22ref_notif_type%22%3Anull%7D


I want to come down

I’m take the day off not to miss it !

i might even enter the Honda for fun
(Maybe )


----------



## CAMSHAFT

oabeieo said:


> I want to come down
> 
> I’m take the day off not to miss it !
> 
> i might even enter the Honda for fun
> (Maybe )


You should!


----------



## TundraSQ21

https://www.facebook.com/groups/266599808352649/permalink/525734909105803/ This Saturday!


----------



## CAMSHAFT

COSQ and Coffee this Saturday, 9 to 12, Corvus Coffee, Littleton 



https://fb.me/e/3QKzg9fii


----------



## CAMSHAFT

COSQ and Coffee #2, Sunday 22 Jan, 9 to 12, Lost Coffee, Castle Rock



https://fb.me/e/28crZZw3c


----------

